# Anyone recognize this boat?



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

If so please instruct said Capt. on proper boating etiquete, propper safe distances, and boating laws, especially pertaining to children under 12 and life jackets. Thanks.:tongue:


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Which one of them do you think is under 12?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

is it against the law to sit on your motor?


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

dont get it


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

********* is talking about in his boat!!



ktdtx said:


> Which one of them do you think is under 12?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*nope*

Just asked a simple question. That was yesterday, today the boat was full of kids with no life jackets. Drifting is ok, but when you include your trolling motor to make sure you get in front of someone who is anchored and you come across their bow close enough you can smell their breath. Well......... Two days in a row Ive watched it happen, yesterday to me and today to a boat that was with us. Happens all the time but two days in a row is borderline uninformed. lol

Z


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

could the kids have been over 13 yrs old? Not stirring the pot, just asking.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*nope*



Rob S said:


> could the kids have been over 13 yrs old? Not stirring the pot, just asking.


maybe one of them but none others since they were smaller than my 7 year old. One was sitting on the front with his legs dangling over while they trolled around.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

********* said:


> Just asked a simple question. That was yesterday, today the boat was full of kids with no life jackets. Drifting is ok, but when you include your trolling motor to make sure you get in front of someone who is anchored and you come across their bow close enough you can smell their breath. Well......... Two days in a row Ive watched it happen, yesterday to me and today to a boat that was with us. Happens all the time but two days in a row is borderline uninformed. lol
> 
> Z


SEE!!! That's why I don't fish on Wednesdays and Thursdays anymore. Too much of a madhouse on the water!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

looks like a 22-24 ft low cut bay boat. Never sen dat 1 out dere. I dont see the trolling motor either, unless its mounted on the stern. No vest on the young n's is going on the broken limb of being stupid.

Maybe some one knows this person and will advise him properlly.

All that said and done, Did ya catrch N E thing Z ?

D


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*Safe distance?*

What do you consider safe distance, The other day I was trolling the channel side of the South Jetty's There was a boat anchored around 150 to 160 yards away from the jetty's towards the channel at least 3-4 times if not more out of normal casting range, and that would be with a heavy weight, I pass in front of the guy and he starts screaming at me, I in no way affected his fishing as there was no possible way he could even cast anywhere near the rocks. It really kinda ticked me off but I kept my cool and continued to troll down the rocks. Sometimes it seems like their is way to much arrogance on the water these day's.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

"on proper boating etiquete, propper safe distances, and boating laws,on proper boating etiquete, propper safe distances, and boating laws," What is that?

Last Sunday while out at the buccaneer's reef, myself and two other boats were happily drifting around picking up a snapper here and there. Then comes about a 28 foot walkaround WOT, plows right through us so that he can tie off to the Buoy, which of course is clearly marked by TPWD "Do Not Moor to this Buoy! After a few complaints by myself and the other two boaters fell on deaf ears, we all just left and headed to different spots. 

But wait there is more, on the return trip we were going to stop by once again, only to see a different boat pull up in front of us, moor to the buoy and then raise the Diver Down Flag onto their ant. So ok they want to dive we left them alone and moved over to the rig. Funny part was when they all broke out their fishing poles as soon as got out of eye (good Binoculars!) and not a single diver was noted!

Some people just cant play fair!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

I never said a word to the guy, just shook my head. Anyway, if Im anchored Id like at least a casting distance away at the least. And Im pretty easy going there as some want much more than that. But if you approach right and quietly ease in I can live with a casting distance. But when all members on my boat have to stop casting while you go by and then have you put out the anchor and stop right on top of where we were fishing as said person approached. Like I said, it happens all the time. But two days in a row is ridiculous. It didnt happen to me today but my neighbor who was not far away did have to deal with the back pocket bandit.

And yes Captain Dave, we did very well. Both days:wink:

Z

EDIT: when I say casting distance I mean that if we cast at each other our lines would not cross. So I guess in essence thats two casting lengths.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

********* said:


> but my neighbor who was not far away did have to deal with the back pocket bandit.


At least he wasn't trying to get in your front pocket!!


----------



## cajundoug (Dec 12, 2005)

That why I always carry my 9mm....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

cajundoug said:


> That why I always carry my 9mm....


What are you going to do? Shoot the people for drifting in front of you?


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Guys check out this site and write the numbers down that you need. If you ever have a problem with these idiots coming in too close to your boat just make the phone call. These GWs are on our side when it comes to this kind of stuff because the majority of them are fishermen and hunters just like we are.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/warden/find_warden/


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> What are you going to do? Shoot the people for drifting in front of you?


I just skrewed up and gave him a BIG green instead of the reddie I ment to..... Need backup....lol


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> I just skrewed up and gave him a BIG green instead of the reddie I ment to..... Need backup....lol


Back up sent bro, reddie and reported!!! And a greenie for you!


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Potlickers....grrrrrrrrr....don't get me started !


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

cajundoug said:


> That why I always carry my 9mm....


AND ?....

Kelly


----------



## tee-bag (May 2, 2007)

hey gdo, i can go to that website and stop potlicking.... im there!


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Nah you could never stop potlicking with the likes of some lurkers on this board. You can keep people from breaking certain laws that prohibit them from "traveling" too close to another vessel. Anyone that comes blasting in right over your line is too close unless you have the new secret Shimano Super Duper Free Curado...lol :wink:


----------



## tee-bag (May 2, 2007)

Just my luck gdo... I have that reel!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cajundoug said:


> That why I always carry my 9mm....


geeze ... that's preposterous. what is this society of ours becoming?


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Funny, I was fishing the redfish cup a few weeks back. I was using the trolling motor on the shore line, when some yahoo.. anchored up 200yrds off the shoreline sarted yelling at me. I was like ***... ( if we both casted at each other there would still be another 150ishyrds between the end of our lines). I got a little ****** when he waved us to go around. So I fire up te big motor and go around( still 150-200 yrds away). I guess a depth perception problem. I mean is 200 yards not enough???????????and i was using the trolling motor, until he thought he owned the water.

Oh Well.
Rob


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Rob, unfortunately there are people out there that think they own the water...ALL OF IT!!! Especially when there is a big tournament going on like the Redfish Cup. Little do they know that most of these guys in these tournaments are making a living. I mean you aren't going to their jobs throwing rocks at them while they are mowing, why would they want to mess with you while you are doing your lucky as a dog job fishing?


----------



## cajundoug (Dec 12, 2005)

No...but if your going to call out these idiots on the water who keep cutting you off....now a days no telling how they will react....I would rather be prepared than not.......


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

*********, where?


----------



## fireboatguy (Apr 19, 2007)

I would have said something about the kids if it were me..... i had to perform CPR on a four year old last year because his mother didn't know what a life jacket was...... excuse the language but that x x x x x me off sorry. about the kids.... (first page)


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Yha, I think potlicking is a new sport here. I have had a few run in's since the weather got hotter. So to combat this I have come up with a new idea. Rather than have an old west gun fight or, a flipping off contest or, a screaming contest "extra points for curse words", I just start trying to catch their line. Here are the rules to the game.




If you get your potlickers lure back to your boat, you can keep it.
Each lure kept is worth 5 points if they were caught while in the water.
Lures caught in mid air are worth 15 points if you can get it back to the boat. If it comes loose, only worth 5 points.
putting your lure in the potlickers boat is worth 10 points. If you are able to drag something out of his boat that is worth another 10 points.
Catching a big fish from under the potlickers boat is worth 40 points. "fish must be boated and within slot"
 At no point is it ok to cast directly at the potlickers with the intent of striking them with your lure.
It is not ok to play this game with little kids in the boat because, it isn't their fault their dad is like that.
It is considered good sportsmanship to give back the lures you take but, you don't loose points if you don't.
All points are lost by all involved in the game if at any point a gunfight or fistfight breaks out.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

ktdtx said:


> Which one of them do you think is under 12?


the one on the bow for sure looks really young! LOL.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

GDO said:


> I mean you aren't going to their jobs throwing rocks at them while they are mowing


high five bro, thats classic!


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Yep, it happens everywhere and all the time.

This past sunday, with the wife and kids onboard, anchored WITHIN casting distance to the Galveston Channel Jetty, a ~28 footer with twins motoring in from the Gulf comes way too close to me on the channel side (which I can ignore). He drops off the plane and cuts in front of me towards the rocks, I think that's a bit close, but he's going to settle in between me and the next boat north.

WRONG. He eases over towards the rocks, gets close enough to touch them with his rod butts and proceeds to try jigging as he keeps his motors running and gets BETWEEN me and the jetty. 

I casted a topwater in front of him to the rocks, behind him to the rocks, and I strongly considered slapping side of his new rig but just couldn't bring myself to start that level with the wife and kiddo's on board.

This continues for about 15 minutes or so and they are so close I cannot cast the wifes rod or the kids rods back to where they had been fishing.

I throw another topwater in front of him about the time he starts to spin up the motors. I had to reel like the dickens to get my skitterwalk from under his bow. 

The driver looks over and waves pleasantly. I look back and say "You are a bit too close, don't you think?" His reply, "Sorry, didn't see you."

Didn't see a 22 ft bay boat with a T-TOP and 4 people fishing? 

I had a camera, started to take the photo, and decided to let it go. I guess by posting this I haven't quite let it go yet.

It seems that everytime I go to the Galveston Ship Channel Jettyies a boat anchors within my casting range. I make it a point to show them my casting distance and then wait to see what happens. Most don't get it. It's easier to just let it go at that point.

Sorry for the rant. Soapbox mode is now "OFF"


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

The jetties have a history of suspending boating etiquette.
When the trout run is on, folks have always parked like a lot at the mall--
but I don't think I ever saw anyone get between a boat and the rocks.

This guy took it to a new low. I haven't been out there in years;
(My anchor line is too short to wade beyond the boat cut.)

For those with cams, I like the idea of posting up pics--serves 'em right.

The pic on the orig thread looks like a guide boat to me--just my impression, and a guess, along with the report that he had a different boatload the day before.

If so, the old pro's oughta rein him in before he gives the profession a bad 
name.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Do you have...*

a copy of the rules for the pier fishing version of your game? DOes it cover both private and public piers? I sure could use it if it allows for jetskis to play. Thanks in advance!



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Yha, I think potlicking is a new sport here. I have had a few run in's since the weather got hotter. So to combat this I have come up with a new idea. Rather than have an old west gun fight or, a flipping off contest or, a screaming contest "extra points for curse words", I just start trying to catch their line. Here are the rules to the game.
> 
> 
> If you get your potlickers lure back to your boat, you can keep it.
> ...


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Best way to avoid potlickers is to NEVER fish where the fishing reports say the fishing is on like a MoFo !!
I have had a "peek behind the potlicking curtain" and I can tell you guys in all honesty that potlickers read and look for fishing reports and beeline it straight to that spot.
And they dont give a frogs fat arse about who is already there or who is between them and "THAT SPOT ". ( I worked with a potlicker for 3 yrs,this dude never had a clue)
If a couple of reports say that Sievers cut is good for trout ect,,, than you can bet that the potlickers are heading for Sievers en mass.
As far as places like the Jetties or big reefs like Hannahs, everytime I go to these places , Circus Music starts playing in my head and I am looking for the Clown boat,,you know , like at the Circus , when the Clown car rolls out and 20 clowns get out of a Volkswagon beetle ?? its like that at those places !!
I dont know whether to feel sorry for some of these fools or to feel angry at the stupidity.
Either way, if the newspaper reports and some web site reports are highlighting a certain area be prepared to run into some Goobers.
Or better yet ,, Be prepared to have some Goobers run into you.

Peace.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Potlickers rock! what would we have to gripe about if it wasn't for the potlickers, bad boat drivers & people cutting off our drifts and wades. this place would be boaring! NOT!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Here is my $.02



I feel that everyone. Me, you and the guy buying a boat tomorrow needs to have a license to run a boat. You should have to pass a test to get it and you should have to keep it up. Just like driving a car or motorcycle. Before you get your registration for your boat you should have to mail in a copy of your licens.



In the book / class you take to get the license they will teach you rules of navigation. Fishing etiquette, Boating etiquette, THE LAWS OF THE WATER! And many other things. The could cover coastal conservation laws and prop up zones and grass protections. 



I think this would cut down on a lot of this. 



Or we could all carry paint ball guns and just go to town on each other when we get mad or get potlicked! Both are great Ideas!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We were drifting a snapper spot about 15 mi off Galveston when this big hoopty of a 1970's sport fisher makes a b-line for us and anchors DIRECTLY on the spot, right next to us. His boat had a sign that said "Capn Keepers" and he had two clients on board. We exchanged "pleasantries" and he responded that he was "just trying to make a living like everyone else". We continued to drift back and forth right next to him and caught a 5 man limit of snapper from 5 feet away while he and his clients caught ZIP. His clients looked confused so I told 'em I guess snapper can smell an @#$#@ as well as we can. Obviously this was not the client's fault, but I thought it was important that they understand their "guide" was not professional.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

dgeet said:


> We were drifting a snapper spot about 15 mi off Galveston when this big hoopty of a 1970's sport fisher makes a b-line for us and anchors DIRECTLY on the spot, right next to us. His boat had a sign that said "Capn Keepers" and he had two clients on board. We exchanged "pleasantries" and he responded that he was "just trying to make a living like everyone else". We continued to drift back and forth right next to him and caught a 5 man limit of snapper from 5 feet away while he and his clients caught ZIP. His clients looked confused so I told 'em I guess snapper can smell an @#$#@ as well as we can. Obviously this was not the client's fault, but I thought it was important that they understand their "guide" was not professional.


*SHAME ON YOU! You might have cost that guy a generous tip!:slimer:*


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

cajundoug said:


> That why I always carry my 9mm....


G's on the High Seas... nice.

It is with great hope that potlicking never escalates to gunplay. Simply preposterous!

But it would be cool if there was a "Report Potlickers" photo thread. I bet you some people's deficiencies in etiquette would be mindblowing.

I wonder how many posters would get called out.

"That wasn't me!"

"Really? Check out my photo."


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

The pros do it too. One day we had a hook on a rig just south of the East Bank. We weren't doing all that well, but on the horizon we saw a huge boat headed right at us. It stayed on coarse until it came right up to us on that rig. That big boat pushed it's way right up along side of us, well within casting range, hooked up, then rang a loud bell. At this point about 1,000 baits (slight exageration) hit the water simultaniously.

The boat? The Buccaneer, out of Galveston.

Needles to say, they won. We packed up and hauled arse. Of course the captain's argument would be that "Hey, we're trying to make a living here" or something narrow minded like that.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

SeaDeezKnots said:


> G's on the High Seas... nice.
> 
> It is with great hope that potlicking never escalates to gunplay. Simply preposterous!
> 
> ...


I agree may shaming some of these idiots would be a way for them to remember their manners......probably not though.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's the best revenge. Catchem out from unda their boat. Good stuff there dgeet!!



dgeet said:


> We were drifting a snapper spot about 15 mi off Galveston when this big hoopty of a 1970's sport fisher makes a b-line for us and anchors DIRECTLY on the spot, right next to us. His boat had a sign that said "Capn Keepers" and he had two clients on board. We exchanged "pleasantries" and he responded that he was "just trying to make a living like everyone else". We continued to drift back and forth right next to him and caught a 5 man limit of snapper from 5 feet away while he and his clients caught ZIP. His clients looked confused so I told 'em I guess snapper can smell an @#$#@ as well as we can. Obviously this was not the client's fault, but I thought it was important that they understand their "guide" was not professional.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*What gets me*



********* said:


> I never said a word to the guy, just shook my head. Anyway, if Im anchored Id like at least a casting distance away at the least. And Im pretty easy going there as some want much more than that. But if you approach right and quietly ease in I can live with a casting distance. But when all members on my boat have to stop casting while you go by and then have you put out the anchor and stop right on top of where we were fishing as said person approached. Like I said, it happens all the time. But two days in a row is ridiculous. It didnt happen to me today but my neighbor who was not far away did have to deal with the back pocket bandit.
> 
> And yes Captain Dave, we did very well. Both days:wink:
> 
> ...


Nothing is worse that when they are plowing right in and have a trolling motor on the front of there bow....That gets my goat everytime.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

********* said:


> If so please instruct said Capt. on proper boating etiquete, propper safe distances, and boating laws, especially pertaining to children under 12 and life jackets. Thanks.:tongue:


 i saw that boat saturday before last out from cambells. he did me and Scuba the same way. we were drifting in on a flock of birds working and he trolled right in front of us to gain position. mabey 15 yards away. he was nice enough to wave and smile. he had 2 men and 1 child in the boat with him.
cut us right off and spooked our birds. i didn't get to upset because we had already found out that the school was sandie's and small. figured he would let the kid have some fun anyway.


----------



## Scubasteve (Aug 3, 2006)

True dat....We were victims of his filthy antcis as well. Thank you for pullin back on my reins JQ, I was dis close from goin off.

sS


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

cajundoug said:


> That why I always carry my 9mm....


 The thing you have to remember is he may be carring something bigger and no fishing spot is worth a life, I too am angered by people like this but the thing to due is let the law handle it and go home safe to your family. A few months ago I would have been right with you Doug but in the last ten months I have learned it is a far better thing to turn the other cheak if he did have kids with him how could you live with yourself if a child were injured over a fishing spot, and what of your own family or friends that may be injured in the exchange. the Guy I want to get caught is the one in the pescador in POC that swamped me and almost ran over my boat 30 minutes later just to get into a spot.BTW it is a green pescador


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I think many of these same folks believe the PVC poles out on the reefs are channel markers the way they will haul right on through them when they could easily go around.


----------



## marcus1977 (Apr 24, 2007)

********* said:


> . today the boat was full of kids with no life jackets. Drifting is ok, but when you include your trolling motor
> 
> Z


Not to be a know-it-all but for general information, if the boat is "not at anchor, moored or aground" then children under the age of 13 must wear a life jacket. I just made a boating safety brief last month and I called TPWD on this one and the answer straight from them was if you are not at the dock, they need to wear it. The guy said specifically that drifting is considered underway and requires the PFD's for the kids. He said of course it's still a good idea for them to wear their PFD's near the dock but the only time that they do not have to wear them is when you are moored, anchored, or aground.

BTW if anyone wants a copy of the powerpoint brief, PM me your email.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Man, talk about a Hi-Jacked thread! Who's boat is this? I'll pop him with my 9mm for drifting near me! Good Grief! Read the Freakin' Question people and give an answer or start your own thread. :hairout:


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Really; next time, record his ID numbers.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Gator, which bay is it?


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hard Head said:


> Man, talk about a Hi-Jacked thread! Who's boat is this? I'll pop him with my 9mm for drifting near me! Good Grief! Read the Freakin' Question people and give an answer or start your own thread. :hairout:


Haa haa. Thats funny, and true.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I second the notion for a boating school. I took the coast guard schooling and it taught alot of great facts and laws. Especially, the one that states you are responsible for your wake. I have been wading in the winter to get a huge wake come over my waders due to an idiot burning the shoreline. The guys wake could of drowned me. He would have been responsible. The problem is that there is never anyone out there policing the idiots. If we had police or wardens on the water like on the highways, there would be alot less idiots causing these types of threads.


----------

